# Kitchen bench with storage



## blackbulldog (8 May 2021)

Hi,
I've just built a bench for our kitchen using CLS 38x89 for the frame and 18mm MDF for the cladding. I'm happy enough with the way it's turned out but feel that the technique I used to build the frame is a bit 'agricultural'.

I'm not experienced in building stuff like this so wondered if there was a more elegant way to build a kitchen bench with storage?

Pic of construction technique.


----------



## robgul (8 May 2021)

One option might be to not have the "chassis" that you've made and just make the boxes from 18mm MDF (ideally MR MDF 'cos it's better) and pocket hole joints - and just a frame around the top for what I assume will some sort of seat board (is that to be upholstered?) to be fixed to


----------



## blackbulldog (8 May 2021)

Hi, thanks for replying.

The top of the bench (the seat) has two hinged lids. See pic.

So, simply attach some timber around the top of the MDF to support these lids, that the idea? 
I'd also need some support across the middle of the bench too, right?


----------



## robgul (8 May 2021)

Pretty much what you have said - but is there a base? - your pic doesn't have one. 

If the benches aren't going to be moved (i.e. they're "bench seating" as loved by Robert Jamison on _Your House Made Perfect_) then a simple top frame, center support and lift up panels would seem to work just fine. You could have saved the framing timber (CLS?) 

Bit late now but to have sourced a garden bench cushion and built to that size would have been a good wheeze! (I did that for a job in a "library" in a house for a window seat)


----------



## Spectric (8 May 2021)

robgul said:


> One option might be to not have the "chassis" that you've made and just make the boxes from 18mm MDF (ideally MR MDF 'cos it's better) and pocket hole joints


Or another option is to keep the frame but insert the panels into groves so you have a frame and panel arrangement, I think this gives a more robust look than just banging bits of MDF together and you could make four of these and join.


----------



## blackbulldog (8 May 2021)

robgul said:


> Pretty much what you have said - but is there a base? - your pic doesn't have one.
> 
> If the benches aren't going to be moved (i.e. they're "bench seating" as loved by Robert Jamison on _Your House Made Perfect_) then a simple top frame, center support and lift up panels would seem to work just fine. You could have saved the framing timber (CLS?)
> 
> Bit late now but to have sourced a garden bench cushion and built to that size would have been a good wheeze! (I did that for a job in a "library" in a house for a window seat)


No, there's no base, missus didn't want one.

What would be the best way to build the centre support?

Good idea about the cushion, will suggest that to the missus for the next bench build.


----------



## blackbulldog (8 May 2021)

Spectric said:


> Or another option is to keep the frame but insert the panels into groves so you have a frame and panel arrangement, I think this gives a more robust look than just banging bits of MDF together and you could make four of these and join.


I was concerned about an MDF box not being strong enough but I don't really know why.
Good suggestion, thanks.


----------



## Spectric (8 May 2021)

I have probably read a lot of American woodworking books but I do like a more traditional style rather than just what I think of as woodworking origami with mdf. Nothing wrong with mdf in the right context but it is horrible stuff to work with and strength has to come from your design and joints used wheras timber is more forgiving. With the panel and frame you no longer need high precision means to cut the sheet material as it sits in a groove, with the edge hidden and is strong providing you use more than just screws to hold it together.


----------



## blackbulldog (9 May 2021)

Spectric said:


> I have probably read a lot of American woodworking books but I do like a more traditional style rather than just what I think of as woodworking origami with mdf. Nothing wrong with mdf in the right context but it is horrible stuff to work with and strength has to come from your design and joints used wheras timber is more forgiving. With the panel and frame you no longer need high precision means to cut the sheet material as it sits in a groove, with the edge hidden and is strong providing you use more than just screws to hold it together.



I Like the idea of timber with grooves as precision isn't my strongest point yet.

I suppose the obvious way to cut the grooves in the timber would be on a router table or the like - I haven't got the means (or the room) for that kind of equipment at the moment. So I'm wondering how, without a router, I could cut the grooves in the timber?


----------



## robgul (9 May 2021)

blackbulldog said:


> I Like the idea of timber with grooves as precision isn't my strongest point yet.
> 
> I suppose the obvious way to cut the grooves in the timber would be on a router table or the like - I haven't got the means (or the room) for that kind of equipment at the moment. So I'm wondering how, without a router, I could cut the grooves in the timber?



1 - multiple shallow passes on table saw (if you have one) with the blade guard off* and moving the fence slightly (what the US YouTubers do, but with a "dado stack" - several blades bolted together ... not avialable/legal? in Europe)
* not really a great idea, mind your fingers.
2 - multiple shallow passes with a track saw or a regular circular saw running against a rail clamped to the work piece as a fence


----------



## blackbulldog (10 May 2021)

I was thinking about using an old biscuit joiner to cut the grooves but if I can find a way to securely clamp the timber to my bench then I like your idea of using a tracksaw to cut the grooves. Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye (24 May 2021)

Made this as a series of birch ply boxes with mdf strips for the panels and a mdf back with v bit grooves.


----------



## blackbulldog (25 May 2021)

Looks good 
Initially the missus wanted something like that but changed her mind when she realised we didn't have enough room for such a long return (radiator and windowsill in the way).

However, I'd be interested to know how you made the back and how you joined it on to the boxes.
Cheers


----------



## Buckeye (25 May 2021)

Thanks Bulldog... Back framework is made out of birch ply, pocket screwed together with uprights and horizontal dividers top and bottom and just screwed to the base and then some L brackets into the wall to secure to the wall. The actual back is just a sheet of MDF cut and routed with a v groove bit then glued and 18g pins into the back support or pocket screw when I would get them in unseen.


----------



## blackbulldog (26 May 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Thanks Bulldog... Back framework is made out of birch ply, pocket screwed together with uprights and horizontal dividers top and bottom and just screwed to the base and then some L brackets into the wall to secure to the wall. The actual back is just a sheet of MDF cut and routed with a v groove bit then glued and 18g pins into the back support or pocket screw when I would get them in unseen.


I think I understand but can't quite picture how you put it together. Don't suppose you have any photos you'd be willing to share?


----------



## Buckeye (27 May 2021)

Sorry I don't and apologies for the description, writing clearly is not my strong point! Basically an angled framework, screwed to the box base and fixed to the wall and then the back is just glued and pinned to that.


----------



## blackbulldog (27 May 2021)

It's more me being a bit thick in terms of joinery! 

Excuse my noobness here but I don't know how else to describe the picture I have in my head ...

So, a sheet of birch ply back goes from the bottom of the box to the top of the frame ... this birch ply has angled timber attached to the part on top of the boxes ... and the mdf 'back' is attached to that ... is that it?


----------



## Buckeye (28 May 2021)

The birch ply in strips makes up angled framework and the mdf glued and pinned to that.


----------

